# Lidl Nutrition Mixer - 700w or 900w version?



## Carnmore (4 Feb 2017)

Does anyone know which of these is best?

I've tried the 700w version but the 900w Pro version has cup drinking rings.

Thanks in advance


----------



## noproblem (4 Feb 2017)

900w v 700 w? Give yourself a few seconds and then decide.


----------



## Marion (4 Feb 2017)

I'd say the  900w version would be your best bet.

That's the one I would buy, if I wanted one.

Marion


----------



## benny22 (6 Jun 2017)

I got the 900w one, great for smoothies but not such a good idea if you're planning on mixing harder thinks like nuts or dates!


----------

